# One last note on the rival KC smoker



## scotty (Oct 5, 2007)

It works fine but I just cant read the instructions properly.
I still want a larger one but all the grumbling i did today was because i did exactly what the instructions said NOT to do.
I owe Rival an apology


----------



## deejaydebi (Oct 6, 2007)

It happens Scotty but we lean from out mistakes too now don't we?

Enjoy!


----------

